# Divas without makeup



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

No.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> No.


You came into a thread for something you didn't want, to tell everyone you don't want it.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

badari said:


> Post pictures you can find of Divas sans any makeup, au natural. See who holds up, who doesn't, and who is even improved.
> Not just current Divas either, any of them, ever.
> 
> To start off, Nikki Bella:


You should do one without a filter man, she may aswell have makeup there


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

badari said:


> You came into a thread for something you didn't want, to tell everyone you don't want it.


Yes.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> No.


More Bo.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

F1MAN8 said:


> You should do one without a filter man, she may aswell have makeup there


What's a filter?

Like mcmahon for russo?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

F1MAN8 said:


> You should do one without a filter man, she may aswell have makeup there


Practically all of them have filter or can barely see their face. Best I could find was this.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is someone daring me to another no make up fap challenge?? :curry2


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## TheStreakDestroyer (Jan 4, 2015)

EvaMaryse said:


>


The Miz is a lucky bastard :crying:


----------



## Melrose01 (May 29, 2013)




----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Usually the divas are out of the ring without any makeup.. I don't have any of those pictures. I normally don't notice if they have makeup on or not, unless they're really ugly like AJ or Mickie James.



TheStreakDestroyer said:


> The Miz is a lucky bastard :crying:


:lol no he's not.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I can see why some of these chicks pour the makeup on.

It's one of the reasons I don't wear make up. The more you put on, the more you become dependent on it and without you look like 30 years older and an entirely new person.


----------



## Gay Daniel Bryan (Nov 9, 2014)

VForViper said:


> I can see why some of these chicks pour the makeup on.
> 
> It's one of the reasons I don't wear make up. The more you put on, the more you become dependent on it and without you look like 30 years older and an entirely new person.


This. I've been with girls who looked like a billion dollars :bo , but the morning after... it was like I fucked Freddy Kreuger. :cry


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Usually the divas are out of the ring without any makeup.. I don't have any of those pictures. I normally don't notice if they have makeup on or not, unless they're really ugly like AJ or Mickie James.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol no he's not.


How is he not lucky? he has Maryse in his bed!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Maryse actually looks better without the make-up. If she went brunette, she'd actually be a solid 9 instead of the 7 she typically is.

Unsurprisingly, Eve looks great with or without it. <3


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

paige looks the best without make up, talk bout natural beauty.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

ZigZagging said:


> paige looks the best without make up, talk bout natural beauty.


Pics.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

100/10. So pretty. Not perfect is perfect ynamsayin.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

SPAZ said:


> 100/10. So pretty. Not perfect is perfect ynamsayin.


Is that a wwe diva?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

jtbest said:


> Is that a wwe diva?


That's Lana.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:banderas


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> That's Lana.



Really I didn't even recognize her, definitely a very beautiful women


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Divas who looks beautiful without makeup are: Stacy Keibler, Torrie Wilson, Steohanie Mcmahon, Maryse, Mickie James
Divas who look awful without makeup are: Trish Stratus, Lita, Bella Twins, Jillian Hall.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Alicia Fox









Lita 










Cameron/Ariane










JoJo (kinda)










Britani Knight/Paige (has slight eye makeup nowhere as much as WWE)



















Mercedes Kaestner-Varnado/Sasha Banks










Charlotte sporting a black eye 










CJ Perry/Lana










Trinity/Naomi










Beth Phoenix with black eye









Almost natural Layla










Bayley (not that she wears alot anyhow)


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Kelly Kelly without make up:


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

spikingspud said:


> Mercedes Kaestner-Varnado/Sasha Banks


In my opinion she should be kept away from the make-up booth as much as possible.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

That Sasha photo is perfection IMO. QT.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Brie Bella said:


> :banderas


She looks sick.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

spikingspud said:


> Mercedes Kaestner-Varnado/Sasha Banks


She actually looks cute with no/light makeup. Not a fan of how she appears on NXT.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Paige :woah


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The pictures of the bella twins on the beach where they had no make up really showed off how haggard they looked.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> In my opinion she should be kept away from the make-up booth as much as possible.





> That Sasha photo is perfection IMO. QT.





> She actually looks cute with no/light makeup. Not a fan of how she appears on NXT.


Totally, the makeup makes her look ill or botched face imo, way she looks naturally is a hot mini Julia Roberts & that natural of Lana is my all time fav

Seems Camerons pix went bye-bye so found these instead


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Maria looking way different









kaitlyn









Kelly Kelly









Layla El









Michelle McCool looks alot like Charlotte imo









Nattie before WWE


















Summer Rae


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

spikingspud said:


> Maria looking way different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Michelle and Natayla look great without makeup. Kelly Kelly looks awful without it.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> Michelle and Natayla look great without makeup. Kelly Kelly looks awful without it.


Yeah she does look squinty eyed in that photo, what freaked me is when checking through Summer's she looked alot like Kelly Kelly during her Football years


----------



## HogansHeroes (Aug 17, 2014)

Angelina Love.









Actually no, that's her with makeup.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Another of Sasha. Really cute.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Melrose01 said:


>


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Rodgers said:


>


Nikki of course chooses a picture with flattering lightning and angles to insure she looks as good as possible while getting that "no makeup!" cred.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Lana is amazing with and without. THE GOAT.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Kelly kelly looks good without make up


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Kelly Kelly without make up:


Really? Not funny.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Usually the divas are out of the ring without any makeup.. I don't have any of those pictures. I normally don't notice if they have makeup on or not, unless they're really ugly like AJ or Mickie James.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol no he's not.


AJ and Mickie far from ugly.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

AE divas Luna Vachon










Her face is further up :laugh:


















Sable shopped









Torrie Wilson









Ivory









Molly Holly









Jazz


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

most being posted are wearing makeup. Unless you mean little to none.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if WWE will dare to do an "All natural" photoshoot, don't think many divas could pull that off.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> most being posted are wearing makeup. Unless you mean little to none.


Alot I posted have had very little makeup, was trying to find lesser eye makeup as less or little eye makeup gives closer look to their natural face.

Jacqueline


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

rad pics- interesting to see


----------



## 김슬기 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I wonder if WWE will dare to do an "All natural" photoshoot, don't think many divas could pull that off.


paige can


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

Wow, I honestly can't tell who most of these girls are without their makeup. Not that all of them look bad, they must just really cake it on for tv. I'm almost worried to ask, but does anyone have one of Stacey Keibler?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige [Sans make-up].








And with an adorably sexy case of bed head.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige [Sans make-up].
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think eyelashes naturally look like that.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

No they don't at all. Especially not in Paige's case; see earlier in the thread where someone posts a photo of Paige without (or at least with less than here) makeup.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah I was going to post that Paige pic, but the lashes are fake. She is wearing eyelinear as well. Still looks good though- credit to her she doesn't look radically different like in some of those celebrity makeup vs non makeup pics.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Come across a few of early high school Keibler and one at Baltimore Ravens




























and one for fun


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Michelle McCool









AJ Lee









Maryse & McCool









Kelly Kelly









Trish Stratus


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

spikingspud said:


> Michelle McCool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Michelle looks different. For some reason I knew Kelly Kelly would be the typical popular high school cheerleader. Now I know Trish isn't a natural blonde.


----------



## LaxCoupon (May 19, 2014)

Why are AJ, Maryse, and McCool's teen photos in black and white? They're not THAT old are they?


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Cheap paperback yearbooks? Some of mine are black and white and i'm only 20.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

ITT bad photos must mean no makeup


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm like a year or two older than AJ and my yearbook also had black & white yearbook photos. It's done to be more economical.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Stephanie McMahon should just makeup all the time because without it, she looks bad in my opinion.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes totally not a good photo she looks like she has 2 blackeyes ^

This is better from AE with Test/HHH marriage story


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

spikingspud said:


> Yes totally not a good photo she looks like she has 2 blackeyes ^
> 
> This is better from AE with Test/HHH marriage story


Ummm she's still wearing makeup.


----------



## Jelemo88 (Sep 25, 2007)

Stephanie from last month:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Steph is a good looking lady, she just smiles angry for some reason. She looks much better when she isn't


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Slider575 said:


> Steph is a good looking lady, she just smiles angry for some reason. She looks much better when she isn't


I've notice that as well. Why does she smile like that?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Jelemo88 said:


> Stephanie from last month:


 Ummm, she's still wearing makeup.
Also, does Steph naturally have brown eyes? I found this pic of her and she has brown eyes!


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah Steph had makeup on during Test/HHH storyline because she was in-ring and, like any on TV, needed to wear makeup to handle all lighting and camera.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks12 said:


> Ummm, she's still wearing makeup.
> Also, does Steph naturally have brown eyes? I found this pic of her and she has brown eyes!


Never seen this pic before. In my early teens I used to love Stephanie back when she first started appearing on WWF/E programming.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

90% of these "No make up" pictures are them wearing make up. How can you not tell the difference? Just because it isn't caked on for television cameras doesn't mean they aren't wearing any.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

spikingspud said:


> CJ Perry/Lana


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

There is no such thing as women without makeup


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Overcomer said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm, she's still wearing makeup.
> ...


Well do you think she's wearing contacts?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

witcher said:


> There is no such thing as women without makeup


That is certainly not true.


----------



## Jelemo88 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks12 said:


> Ummm, she's still wearing makeup.


Not that I can see. In any case, it's much less than in the majority of the pictures in this thread.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Jelemo88 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm, she's still wearing makeup.
> ...


Agreed. She is wearing less in that pic. Does Steph wear color contacts? I found this pic of her and she has Brown eyes?


----------



## Jelemo88 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks12 said:


> Agreed. She is wearing less in that pic. Does Steph wear color contacts? I found this pic of her and she has Brown eyes?


I'm actually not sure. I have seen pictures of her, like the one above, where it looked like her eyes were brown. I thought the pictures might've just been deceiving, but maybe she does wear color contacts.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Half of theses photos they have makeup on... Im a girl so I can tell but most are still beautiful!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's like eye liner and lipstick at most with all these "no make up" pics.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Jelemo88 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. She is wearing less in that pic. Does Steph wear color contacts? I found this pic of her and she has Brown eyes?
> ...


I think she does wear color contacts. Ever since she came on tv in 1999, she has blue eye but it doesn't look natural at all.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks12 said:


> Well do you think she's wearing contacts?


Always thought she had blue eyes. In her highschool yearbook pic you can tell she has light colored eyes. http://bitwebmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/stephanie-mcmahon.jpg


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm like....:swaggerwhat










Here she seems to naturally have brown eyes










but here they seem greenish blue? contacts for sure


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Renee Paquette (Young)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Renee is gorgeous!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Renee is gorgeous!


You can say that again!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Kelly Kelly without make up:


:maisie2


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Kendra Smith latest NXT diva


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

spikingspud said:


> Renee Paquette (Young)


Kraft dinner cutie!!!


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Sasha









Alexa Bliss









Kaitlyn suspicious Photoshop?









Emma as Tenille


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Some divas look really good without makeup. Stephanie not so much


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Some divas look really good without makeup. Stephanie not so much


I agree but then again Stephanie is still pretty average with makeup on, her face is just average in my opinion.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

OXITRON said:


> That Sasha photo is perfection IMO. QT.


this is the first time ive found her attractive in the face but that body there looks ill


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

lawl at yall thinking these photos are make up free. silly boys dont know wank.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

spikingspud said:


> Kendra Smith latest NXT diva


Suprised they have Kendall Skye (Kendra Smith) doing ring-announcing when she's an All-American athlete?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

spikingspud said:


> Emma as Tenille


Emma as Tenille? :HA you do realize Tenille is her real name right?


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> you do realize Tenille is her real name right?


I do realize that Tenille is her name yeah, the reason I said as Tenille is as everyone knows when wrestlers come to WWE they are often renamed and Tenille was renamed to Emma which means that PIC was pre-WWE as Tenille! Can't believe I had to explain that but hey...


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Kendall Skye is no longer in NXT. She was released a while ago.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

AJ Lee:









(2013)









(2008)


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

badari said:


> Post pictures you can find of Divas sans any makeup, au natural. See who holds up, who doesn't, and who is even improved.
> Not just current Divas either, any of them, ever.
> 
> To start off, Nikki Bella:


if concealer & foundation=make up free than I really look amazing too makeup free:wink2:


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Makeup is happening in most of these pictures.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

I am sure I am going to get a lot of shit for saying this but fuck it everyone is thinking it: Most of these chick look BRUTAL w/o Make up on. Lana, Nikki, and Jojo would not be kicked out of bed thats for sure.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> Kendall Skye is no longer in NXT. She was released a while ago.


Suprised at this, was there a reason why she was released or she just didn't make the grade? In her pics above she looks a solid athlete and damn good looking?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Eat The Witch said:


> I am sure I am going to get a lot of shit for saying this but fuck it everyone is thinking it: *Most of these chick look BRUTAL w/o Make up on.* Lana, Nikki, and Jojo would not be kicked out of bed thats for sure.


Such as?


----------



## gbast (Mar 17, 2014)

badari said:


> AJ Lee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure those are even her?










Does not look like the same person.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

^ Seriously? That 2nd closeup pic of AJ looks sweet as btw.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Ithil said:


> Such as?


Alicia Fox (holy shit she looks like an Alien)
Mickey James
Melina (good gawd)


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

We're overlooking the winner here. Who has photos of Brandi Rhodes? She's a legitimately beautiful human being.


----------



## gbast (Mar 17, 2014)

spikingspud said:


> ^ Seriously? That 2nd closeup pic of AJ looks sweet as btw.


I'm just saying she looks like a different person.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> Who has photos of Brandi Rhodes? She's a legitimately beautiful human being.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

The Bellas don't look very great without make up 

AJ Lee and Paige look the best naturally.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

spikingspud said:


> Suprised at this, was there a reason why she was released or she just didn't make the grade? In her pics above she looks a solid athlete and damn good looking?


I'm not sure an official reason was ever given, but if memory serves there was just something really disconnecting about her. Which, admittedly, was disappointing because as you already mentioned, athlete-wise those high kicks really stood out.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> I'm not sure an official reason was ever given, but if memory serves there was just something really disconnecting about her. Which, admittedly, was disappointing because as you already mentioned, athlete-wise those high kicks really stood out.


Yeah her background before NXT is impressive, from learning Muay-Thai then Kick-Boxing to Martial arts, in NXT she only had 2 singles matches (though had a few tagteam/6-diva tag matches) that were wins over Sasha and JoJo! 
Pro-wrestling.wikia says when she was released she was recovering from a long-running wrist injury.


----------

